# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Đi du lịch trong... vườn nho

## dulichnt

Từ đầu năm đến nay, các nhà vườn trồng nho ở khu vực Cap (Nam Phi) luôn tất bật với việc đón tiếp hàng đoàn khách du lịch từ khắp nơi đổ về thăm vườn nho.

Theo họ, làm nông kết hợp du lịch không chỉ giúp tăng thu nhập mà các nhà vườn còn góp phần gia tăng vị trí nho Nam Phi trong lĩnh vực xuất khẩu và du lịch.


Một cánh đồng nho ở làng Franschhoek, nơi được xem là thủ phủ ngành trồng nho ở Nam Phi

Theo Jamiel Ryklief - một quản lý vườn nho và hầm rượu nho Boschendal nằm cách thành phố Cap khoảng 65km về phía tây bắc đã có từ ba thế kỷ nay, lượng du khách đến với vườn nho khá ổn định nhưng những nông dân làm du lịch trong vùng vẫn luôn chăm chút từng phần việc nhỏ nhất nhằm mang lại sự hài lòng cao nhất cho du khách, bởi “sự cạnh tranh trong thị trường rất khắc nghiệt”.

Được những chủ nông châu Âu, đặc biệt những người theo tân giáo của Calvin (một nhà cải cách tôn giáo và là nhà văn của Pháp) thành lập, đến nay Nam Phi trở thành vùng trồng nho lớn thứ bảy trên thế giới. Nhưng trong suốt thời kỳ tồn tại chế độ Apartheid, Nam Phi không thể xuất khẩu nho.


Khi nho trở thành một thương hiệu ở làng Franschhoek


Khách sạn năm sao Franschhoek nằm giữa làng trồng nho

Suốt thời kỳ Apartheid, Nam Phi không thể xuất khẩu nho. Sau khi lệnh cấm vận được dỡ bỏ, 55% sản lượng nho của Nam Phi được xuất khẩu với doanh số 790 triệu euro vào năm 2009.

Dù con số này đã sụt giảm 4% vào năm 2010 do ảnh hưởng cuộc khủng hoảng tài chính kinh tế thế giới nhưng giới trồng nho Nam Phi đang tràn trề hi vọng sẽ mở rộng thị trường đến các nước Bắc Âu, châu Á thông qua du khách từng thưởng thức hương vị rượu nho trong các chuyến du lịch đến trang trại trồng nho của họ ở tận Nam Phi.

Hiện các vườn nho Nam Phi đang là một trong những điểm đến được lựa chọn hàng đầu của du khách Anh, Đức và Thụy Điển. Trong năm 2009, ngành du lịch kết hợp với ngành trồng nho đã mang lại doanh số 440 triệu euro.


Một cánh đồng nho với khung cảnh núi non hùng vĩ làm phông nền


Du khách thưởng thức rượu nho ngay tại vườn


Làng Franschhoek, nơi được xem là thủ phủ ngành trồng nho ở Nam Phi


Một góc làng làng Franschhoek

Bộ trưởng Du lịch Nam Phi Marthinus van Schalkwyk khẳng định con số này vẫn còn khả năng tăng trưởng cao hơn nhiều trong tương lai, bởi các vườn nho đang là một "thiên đàng ẩm thực".

Đặc biệt làng Franschhoek, một ngôi làng mang nét đặc trưng Pháp có rất nhiều nhà hàng với những thực đơn làm tăng hương vị món ăn khi kết hợp cùng rượu nho địa phương bên cạnh những cảnh quan hữu tình, được kỳ vọng sẽ là điểm nhấn đủ sức hấp dẫn bước chân du khách các nơi.

----------


## canon

uầy, đẹp thật đấy, ước j mình đc đi đến đây 1 lần

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Mình là mình khoái mấy cái vườn nho này lắm  :Wink: )
Đến đây tham quan thật là thích

----------


## mubaohiem

vừa đi vừa vặt nho ăn, chỉ nghĩ thôi đã thích lắm zồi  :cuoi1:

----------


## Shinichi1412

Nho để nấu rượu thì chắc là chua lắm nhỷ

----------


## nguyenminhthanh

vào đây được ăn nho thỏa thik, sướng  :cuoi1:

----------


## Woona

Mình thấy vườn nho trong mấy bộ phim của Pháp nhìn đẹp lắm ý

----------

